# Spain Work permit on German Work Permit



## polaris

Dear All,

Currently I am from India and currently working in Germany on German residence permit from the last two year. German work permit will expire in Feb 2010.
I got a Job opportunity in Spain and now want to apply for Spain work Permit.

I have some doubts

1] Can I my company submit the visa request in "Delegación Provincial del Ministerio de Trabajo" in Madrid, while I work till feb 2010?

2] Till we get the approval from Spanish government after 2 or 3 months, I will be in India and then from their I can apply for Spanish Visa?

3] To give the Interview to client in Madrid, I went to Madrid, then directly from Madrid to India(Because of scheghan visa i can travel) and then for second round of interview again in Madrid. Can this travel directly from Madrid to India affect anywhere in applying the Spanish Work Permit?

Please help. It is urgent.


----------

